# Recommended Recordings Intro and Entry Links



## Trout

Now that I have reached a point of relative familiarity with the "standard repertoire," I have started to look more closely at recordings. Recently, there have been some instances of performances that significantly elevate my opinion of the corresponding works, such as Kondrashin's Dvorak 9 and Hill's _Intimations of Immortality_ (as opposed to the Hickox one that I found bland). It is for this newfound pleasure that I am now fairly interested in performances, especially of the repertoire that has not caught my attention quite yet.

So what will happen here? I will be posting a list of around 6-10 great and (hopefully) diverse recordings of each piece in the repertoire, using the order of the Classical Music Project. (Now obviously some pieces will have very few recordings available so there is no strict minimum; however I try to have a maximum of 10 since it may otherwise become less discerning a list.) For operas, I will try to add between 1 and 5 DVD recommendations. These recordings will be chosen by *you, the TCer*... well, sort of. I have perused many threads and internet forums (probably cannot mention them here, except for TC, but I can provide more details in private to anyone that happens to be reading this and is curious) that discuss these works and their recordings. I used a very simple formula: +1 for every time a recording was mentioned positively, -1 for a negative mention, and made sure to the best of my abilities each user was only counted once. Of course, with the human element involved there will almost certainly have been errors, but the general idea is that (with a large enough sample size) these recordings are still among those held in the highest regard. They will also be ranked by how well they scored, but I don't think the ranking means much for some of the aforementioned reasons (errors in data collecting, imperfect numbering system, etc.). Just know that you hopefully won't go wrong with any one of these recordings.

I hope that maybe this quasi-guide may benefit some listeners who happen to stumble upon it in the future. I think I have rambled enough about it and the various caveats (now that I mention it, the system also discriminates against very recent recordings so don't let this detract from any current or recent releases), so let's jump right in shall we?

Links to the completed entries:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K. 492

6. Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (individually: Das Rheingold, Die Walküre, Siegfried, Götterdämmerung)

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44. Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

(more in the comments below due to hitting the maximum number of characters for this post)


----------



## Trout

51. Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (also Ravel orchestration)
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65. Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67. Ravel: Shéhérazade
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70. Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17
74. Chopin: Nocturnes
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77. Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80. Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81. Chopin: Ballades
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92. Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder

96. Chopin: Études
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99. Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105. Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Études pour piano
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "Trout"
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)


----------



## Trout

126. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138. Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141. Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151. Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152. Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155. Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157. Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161. Janáček: String Quartets
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163. Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164. Weber: Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165. Liszt: Piano Concerti, S. 124 & 125

166. Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168. Fauré: Piano Quartets, opp. 15 & 45
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
170. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180. Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187. Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (No. 6, No. 7, No. 8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123


----------



## sethmadsen

Incredibly helpful resource for someone like me who has been exposed to much of this, but has not had deliberate experience. Thank you for helping me get there.


----------

